# Made a BIG mistake



## hillbasher (Jan 28, 2006)

Had a serious brain fart a week or so back and registered/paid entry fees for the upcoming Breathless Agony ride.After being told by the sponsoring club that they do not give out detailed route slips or directions until the ride, I was finally able to locate someone willing to loosen up with details ( turn left here, turn right there, go straight, and don't turn there). It was info on the first half of the ride that I needed, as the second half is pretty much straight forward. Now having the route slip, I plan on riding the first half tomorrow sometime. Are there any important facts a fat, out of shape, old fart should have before taking off on this ride solo, other than the one that Oak Glenn is one STEEP SOB? Thanks for any input.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

hillbasher said:


> Are there any important facts a fat, out of shape, old fart should have before taking off on this ride solo, other than the one that Oak Glenn is one STEEP SOB? Thanks for any input.



Make sure you wear enough layers of clothing, bring lotsa food and water. That is one tough century. I just registered a couple of days ago for all three: Mulholland Challenge, Breathless Agony, and Heartbreak Centuries. See you there old man


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Stihl is right, bring plenty of warm clothes. Oak Glenn can get snowy in the winter and roads can get a bit icy too. And yes, it is one steep hill!


----------

